# Thump Thump Thump



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't want to sound like the kids going down the street that you hear a mile away, but I do want a little low end in the camper. I want to install a subwoofer, has anyone else done this or know the best way to do it? I have installed a lot of stereos in cars, so I some what know what I'm doing; I just want to know where the best place to run the wires would be.
Any Suggestions.

Jason


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

after you get this info, maybe you can suggest an easy way to wire a hookup for pluggin in external speakers for under the awning. Had these on my old camper and really enjoyed the outside music


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

i just put in a new radio in the outback.
i ran speaker wires in little stick on tubes over to the side wall, down the side of the window blinds .
so you cant see them. drilled a small hole in the back of the counter.
ran speaker wire to the outside stove area under the sink cabinets.
installed one of those speaker outlets in the side wall.
now i have a place to plug in the outside speaker.
campingnut


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Obviously depending on where you want to put the speakers but Keystone ran some their wires and piping underneath in the bellypan and then brought them up thru the floor. Maybe you can too.

John


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm considering doing a tube subwoofer in mine. Compact size, and decent sound.

As far as outside hookups, several people have added connectors to the backing of the outdoor kitchen. On my 28KRS, it is accessible from under the sink. I'm adding a small car amplifier (20 watts I think) to the Aux out of the OB radio and adding jacks to the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I can just hear it now....

I'm traveling down the interstate and pass on Outback.....

That's vibrating the windows of both the Outback...

and my car!









Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jason,

Where you decide to mount the sub is going to make all the difference as to how you wire it. Generally speaking, I would suggest going down into the underbelly. Just be careful what you drill through!







. If the location allows it, inside or behind cabinets would be even easier.

The good news is, low frequency sound is non-directional, so the actual location of the sub is not all that critical. All you have to make sure, is that it is a long way from my Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jason,
> 
> Where you decide to mount the sub is going to make all the difference as to how you wire it. Generally speaking, I would suggest going down into the underbelly. Just be careful what you drill through!
> 
> ...


Doug, there is a lot of room under the seats for the table and I was thinking of putting it under there. I am going to use a 250 watt subwoofer amp and a Kicker SoloBaric 10".

As far as outside plugs, I'm thinking of pulling a set of quick plugs in with the outside plug. Not sure if will work or not, haven't really looked at it.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

26600JV said:


> Jason,
> 
> Where you decide to mount the sub is going to make all the difference as to how you wire it. Generally speaking, I would suggest going down into the underbelly. Just be careful what you drill through!
> 
> ...


Doug, there is a lot of room under the seats for the table and I was thinking of putting it under there. I am going to use a 250 watt subwoofer amp and a Kicker SoloBaric 10".

As far as outside plugs, I'm thinking of pulling a set of quick plugs in with the outside plug. Not sure if will work or not, haven't really looked at it.
[/quote]
should work fine. just remember you need to go all the way to the batt for power and ground. also the inverter might add noise to the amp. try to avoid running any wires by the inverter or any 120v line. if you have a niose problem pm me i have some tricks up my sleeve.







. And as Doug said, other side of the camp ground please.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The good news is, low frequency sound is non-directional, so the actual location of the sub is not all that critical. All you have to make sure, is that it is a long way from my Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason, I heard spaces 48 and 50 are open for next summer's Western Region Rally. Let me know if you need the link.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

26600JV said:


> I am going to use a 250 watt subwoofer amp and a Kicker SoloBaric 10".
> 
> As far as outside plugs, I'm thinking of pulling a set of quick plugs in with the outside plug. Not sure if will work or not, haven't really looked at it.


Guessing you don't do much dry camping?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Next mod will have to be upgrading to a 50amp service









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I can just hear it now....
> 
> I'm traveling down the interstate and pass on Outback.....
> 
> ...


I could see that
















Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Jason, I heard spaces 48 and 50 are open for next summer's Western Region Rally. Let me know if you need the link.


As Jason is from Savona, NY, which is pretty far from me, I'm pretty sure I'll be okay, but I second the open spaces for the Western Region Rally.







Have a great time.


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am going to use a 250 watt subwoofer amp and a Kicker SoloBaric 10".
> 
> As far as outside plugs, I'm thinking of pulling a set of quick plugs in with the outside plug. Not sure if will work or not, haven't really looked at it.


Guessing you don't do much dry camping?








[/quote]

I am going to add a second battery just for the amp and sub, I am also going to add an inline volume control so I can adjust it as needed.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> The good news is, low frequency sound is non-directional, so the actual location of the sub is not all that critical. All you have to make sure, is that it is a long way from my Outback!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason, I heard spaces 48 and 50 are open for next summer's Western Region Rally. Let me know if you need the link.








[/quote]
campmg, LOL!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

26600JV said:


> I am going to use a 250 watt subwoofer amp and a Kicker SoloBaric 10".
> 
> As far as outside plugs, I'm thinking of pulling a set of quick plugs in with the outside plug. Not sure if will work or not, haven't really looked at it.


Guessing you don't do much dry camping?








[/quote]

I am going to add a second battery just for the amp and sub, I am also going to add an inline volume control so I can adjust it as needed.
[/quote]

Would love to hear (no pun intended) back on how well the battery hold up to this demand for power.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 14, 2004)

And why does someone need all this noise power?

Jim


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

At least you won't be bothered by that water pump noise....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dutchman said:


> And why does someone need all this noise power?
> 
> Jim


If you camp out in the deep woods then it would be nice...if you camp in close surroundings, then not so nice.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I am going to add a second battery just for the amp and sub, I am also going to add an inline volume control so I can adjust it as needed.
[/quote]

Fine stuff if you're boondocking with no one around for miles. If in the cg's in which I find myself - you won't need that volume control. Someone will turn it down for you.

Sluggo


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> I am going to add a second battery just for the amp and sub, I am also going to add an inline volume control so I can adjust it as needed.


Fine stuff if you're boondocking with no one around for miles. If in the cg's in which I find myself - you won't need that volume control. Someone will turn it down for you.

Sluggo
[/quote]

Well, like I said earlier, I'm just looking for a little low end to add to my movie watching experience. The amp and sub are ones I've had sitting in my garage for awhile. If I went out to buy a new combo the camper it would be smaller, but why spend the extra money if I have a perfect amp and sub sitting there doing nothing? It will not be that loud unless I want it to be.









If there is anyone around in the cg that doesn't like it I would hope that they would be man enough to tell me that it was bothering them. Camping is all about have fun and relaxing and I would completely understand if someone else didn't want to hear that, but I bet you no one would hear it but the ones I wanted to hear it.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

If there is anyone around in the cg that doesn't like it I would hope that they would be man enough to tell me that it was bothering them. Camping is all about have fun and relaxing and I would completely understand if someone else didn't want to hear that, but I bet you no one would hear it but the ones I wanted to hear it.
[/quote]

Glad you're willing to be accommodating; many aren't. I do think you have it backwards, though. Just assume the other folks aren't out in the woods to hear your choice of music, and you'll probably be right.

Slug


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

When we are in the CG we will not be using it with music, only with the DVD player, which will not be used a lot. I'm the type of guy that would rather make friends than enemies!


----------



## FordFamily (Jan 18, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> i just put in a new radio in the outback.
> i ran speaker wires in little stick on tubes over to the side wall, down the side of the window blinds .
> so you cant see them. drilled a small hole in the back of the counter.
> ran speaker wire to the outside stove area under the sink cabinets.
> ...


campingnut18-

Can you please send us a few pictures of your install (inside & outside) ?

Thanks.

Fordfamily-


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I guess you don't really need one of those quit generators to run it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Loud music in a campground is the biggest of my issues when I go out. The 'old' rule of thumb was if you can hear it off of your site, it is to loud. I have been 'man' enough to ask someone to turn it down which was followed by turning it up. Complaints to the campground management can be futile. They will uuaslly turn it down and later turn it back up. If they see the office coming back, it gets quickly turned down and then back up in 5 min. On there last day, they care even less because if they get thrown out, they were already leaving anyway.

I assume you are not the type to play the 'game' because you are an Outbacker, just please do not assume that someone will tell you it is to loud. I like my radio and tv when I am camping also but I also like the peace and quiet camping gives me.

Mine is usually the loudest when I am packing or unpacking in my driveway. Enjoy your system and if we meet, I would love to see what you did. I love mods.









John


----------

